# Trailer plate question



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

I recently sold a jetski and trailer (registration had expired on trailer) however I failed to remove the plate from the trailer when it was picked up. I can't get in touch with the person I sold the trailer to and was wondering what the next course of action should be. Should I just contact the RMV or not worry about it since the registration had already expired. Was I legally required to turn in the plate when it was sold? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

Report it stolen?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

Now for the preaching...
You sold a jetski *and* a trailer and can't get in touch with the buyer? What, did the guy just walk in off the street or something?[/QUOTE]

Basically yes, I advertised jetski on the trailer for a good price, the buyer showed up with cash, I sold it and when I tried to get back in touch with the buyer, he never returned any calls. I know it was stupid to forget the plate, but when he showed up with cash I got greedy. With that being said what is my legal liability at this point?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

You WERE responsible for turning it in when it was no longer registered.

Also have it noted at your local PD, they may just make a log entry, or fill out a quick report, depending on how write-happy they are...


----------

